# Job Relocating to Vancouver



## LosAngelenos (Aug 9, 2014)

Questions for any Los Angeles/Southern California residents who have relocated to Vancouver in the past 12-18 months... All input is greatly appreciated.

*Backstory:*
Job is being relocated to Vancouver, BC from Los Angeles. 
The job is moving, the decision is whether to go with the job or lose it.

*Critical Info:*
Family with elementary/primary school aged children and dog. 
Lived in LA for over 20 years originally from East Coast of US, but both have lived abroad. 
Both parents work full-time and own a home in great LA neighborhood.

*Questions:*
*1. What is it really like moving up to Vancouver from LA?*
We have visited many times. People are nice, city is clean, everything feels more expensive than LA (housing, dining, parking, entertainment, etc.). We have a positive opinion overall, but this is a forced move...ie: move or lose your job. So, it's a big decision.

*2. How are the public schools in Vancouver?*
We would have to give up prime slots in excellent public schools to make the move. How are the public schools in Vancouver? Are certain areas better, i.e.: Yaletown vs. West Van vs. North Van?

*3. Where to live?* We are choosing between Yaletown, Gastown, Coal Harbor, Kitsilano, W. Pt. Grey and West Van. 

We've done the research in person and online. We have toured rentals and properties for sale. It's all basically expensive and we know you get more room in areas with a further commute. We've been to the coffee shops, supermarkets, parks, etc. Still, you cannot "know" unless someone can be honest about the areas. 

We know everyone is different. We know we all have different, subjective opinions and that's what we need to hear...YOUR opinion. No need to give a vague response. We want to know what YOU think based on YOUR experience. 

So, to get you started, this is the kind of stuff we're looking to know...
Do you hate commuting or is it nothing compared to LA? 
Does the bridge commute make you homicidal?
Is the density of Yaletown irritating or do you love grabbing tapas and a great beer? 
Do your kids freak out after living in 1,000 sq ft in a high rise with no yard? 
Is Coal Harbor full of saints or snobs? 
Are the people in Gastown excruciatingly hipster or do you love Revolver and Cartems? 
Is it awesome walking to everything? 

Lay it all out...vent...show neighborhood pride, whatever. We are begging for unvarnished honesty.

Thank you very much for taking the time to read this. It is truly appreciated and valuable as we head into the critical decision making process.


----------

